# Buttlöffel



## großer Däne (18. Februar 2006)

Hallo

Hat jemand Tips zu Gerät und zum Umgang mit Buttlöffel?

Danke


----------



## McKay (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

Moin Däne,
gebe doch mal "Buttlöffel" in die Board-Suchfunktion ein,da solltest du fündig werden.Oder schaust du hier:http://www.der-norden-angelt.de 
#h Marcus


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

Habe meiner besseren Hälfte einen Satz gekauft. Wollen die Buttlöffel im April in DK testen. Wenn Du so lange warten kannst, werden wir berichten.

- Marco -


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

Moin Moin ,
is ne klasse Sache der Buttlöffel und recht einfach damit zu angeln . Einfach ein ca. 10 cm lange Vorfach mit einem 2er Butthaken incl Watti befestigen und rauswerfen . Dann wie beim Zander angeln mit kurzen kleinen Bewegungen der Rutenspitze den Buttlöffel ranholen (ca 10 sec. Interwalle schätze ich mal) , das wars schon :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## MichaelB (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

Moin,

na sooo easy kann das aber gar nicht sein, wofür gäbe es sonst Guidings? |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Nordangler (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> na sooo easy kann das aber gar nicht sein, wofür gäbe es sonst Guidings? |rolleyes
> 
> ...



Versteh auch nicht, warum es Guidings gibt.#c  mmmmh. |kopfkrat


----------



## donlotis (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

Hallo,

der Grund ist folgender:

Man fische mit dem Buttlöffel dort, wo auch der Butt liegt...!!


Gruß donlotis


----------



## meeresdrachen (2. März 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

@all,

der Buttloeffel ist ein gutes Gerät,um
Plattfische zu angeln.
Er funktioniert von Molen,Kais,Piers und
Seebrücken,aber auch sehr gut vom
treibenden Boot.
Der schwerste hat 55gr Gewicht.Damit
lassen sich gut 40-50m werfen,wenn man
nicht eine zu dicke Schnur verwendet.
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär`n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## Nordangler (10. März 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

Der schwerste hat 70 gr.
Ich würde aber die Lockperlen weglassen. Erfahrungsgemäß von meiner Seite habe ich damit schlechter gefangen.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (16. April 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

So hatte gestern eine Buttlöffeltour. Wie er ausgefallen ist, könnt ihr selber nachlesen, wenn ihr wollt.
Einfach den unten angefügten Link anklicken.

http://www.der-norden-angelt.de/fangberichte.htm

Sven


----------



## Angel-Ralle (16. April 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

Jo, so macht man kostenlos Werbung und spart Kosten!
Kein Wunder wenn die Angelei immer mehr verkommt und im Business nichts vorangeht.

So ´ne geile Schwätze hab ich lange nicht mehr erlebt -und dabei ist das wie bei dem Song von den Prinzen: .. das ist alles nur gekl***! - bei der alten DAM in den Endachtzigern gab es das Ding auch schon mal.

Na weiterhin viel SPass|kopfkrat 

Petri & all times tight lines|wavey:


----------



## Nordangler (17. April 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*



			
				Angel-Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, so macht man kostenlos Werbung und spart Kosten!
> Kein Wunder wenn die Angelei immer mehr verkommt und im Business nichts vorangeht.
> 
> So ´ne geile Schwätze hab ich lange nicht mehr erlebt -und dabei ist das wie bei dem Song von den Prinzen: .. das ist alles nur gekl***! - bei der alten DAM in den Endachtzigern gab es das Ding auch schon mal.
> ...



Kluges Kerlchen kann ich da nur sagen.#q 
Kostenlos Werbung? Forumspartner? mmmh. 

Aber ich gebe dir zumindest Recht, das es in den 80ern einen ähnlichen Löffel gab. Auch das er von DAM damals war.
Hat auch nie einer etwas anderes behauptet. Nur wurde der Löffel weiter entwickelt, hat eine andere Form bekommen und gibt in verschiedenen Gewichtsklassen.
Aber warum verkommt dabei die Angelei?|kopfkrat 
Du scheinst ja wirklich die Nummer 1 zu sein, wenn es um angeln geht. Wenn sich nicht alles weiter entwickeln würde, hätten wir wahrscheinlich immer noch Keulen und Fell um die Schultern.

Habe ja nichts gegen Kritik, aber was du da schreibst, naja.

Sven


----------



## Angel-Ralle (17. April 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

Na, das mit "nichts gegen Kritik haben", war ja wohl jetzt die Luftnummer. Wer gleich unter die Gürtellinie haut, zeigt, das er keine vertragen kann.
Und einen Button [AB-Werbepartner] habe ich nicht entdecken können.
Ich hab von mir noch nie behauptet "die Nr.1" zu sein. Leider denken das immer andere, weil ich bestimmte Praktiken - und dazu gehört nun mal "Guiding" - ablehne. (PUNKT)
Dies meine ich mit "...wenn die Angelei immer mehr verkommt."
Wer bringt den jungen Anglern noch bei, sich selber aus bestimmten Informationen der Natur den Standort der Fische zu bestimmen? Irgendwann denken alle das Fischstäbchen wächst in der Tiefkühltruhe und haben keine vernünftige Beziehung zur Natur.
Schluß jetzt, ich rege mich sonst nur wieder auf und werde des Stänkerns verdächtigt. (Ich habe bei diesem Beitrag bewußt keine "Smileys" eingesetzt, da mir solche Themen zu ernst sind!)

Petri & all times tight lines


----------



## C.K. (17. April 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

@Angel Ralle

Ich glaube, dass sollte jeder Angler für sich entscheiden, ob er Guiding für sich akzeptiert oder halt nicht. Wie dabei die Angelei verkommt, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, da ja ein unerfahrener Angler vom erfahrenen was lernen kann.

Wenn Du beim Nordangler mal ganz genau in die Signatur schaust, wirst Du dort den Button "FORUMPARTNER" entdecken können, genau wie bei mir in der Signatur.


----------



## Nordangler (17. April 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

Angel Ralle, ich respektiere deine Einstellung, das du Guiding ablehnst.

Aber denke daran, das andere dieses Angebot gerne annehmen. Mir persönlich bringt es eine Menge Spaß mein Wissen an andere zu vermitteln. Und der Kunde hat meistens Vorteile vom Guiding.
Zumindest bei mir waren die Kunden bis jetzt auch zufrieden.

Weiterhin liegt es mir fern dich anzugreifen, geschweige denn, dir einen Schlag unter die Gürtellinie zu geben. Sollte dies so rüber gekommen sein, entschuldige ich mich in aller Form dafür.

Nicht desto Trotz sollte man nicht immer alles negativ kommentieren.
Dann würde es auch nicht immer hier im Board Ärger geben. Eine PM untereinander ist oft sinnvoller.

Sven


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*



> Dann würde es auch nicht immer hier im Board Ärger geben. Eine PM untereinander ist oft sinnvoller.


Weise, weise ))
Auch Sven hat dazu gelernt )))

Kan ich voll so unterschreiben.


----------



## Medo (17. April 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Angel Ralle, ich respektiere deine Einstellung, das du Guiding ablehnst.
> 
> Aber denke daran, das andere dieses Angebot gerne annehmen. Mir persönlich bringt es eine Menge Spaß mein Wissen an andere zu vermitteln. Und der Kunde hat meistens Vorteile vom Guiding.
> Zumindest bei mir waren die Kunden bis jetzt auch zufrieden.
> ...


 
ich bin weissgott nicht svens befürworter, aber wo er recht hat er recht 

wer nen guiding bei ihm hatte hat kaumst negatives verbreitet,
der´buttlöffel und *dam* das hatten wir schon und sven hat das teil halt getunt... ob´s klappt;+ ich angel nicht auf butt..

und dazugelernt hat sven.... auch wenn es mal ab und wann nen ausrutscher gibt|kopfkrat 

bevor ich jetzt wieder |splat2: bekomme....

ich muss wech......


----------



## Nordangler (17. April 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

Medo irgendwann werden wir uns einmal zusammen setzen und ein Bierchen trinken. 
Dann wirste sehen, dass ich gar nicht so ein schlechter Kerl bin.
Wer weiß, vieleicht gibt es dann auch keine Missverständnisse zwischen uns beiden. 
Und machen sogar eine vernünftige Angelpartie zusammen. Würde auch mit dir zusammen auf die Ostsee fahren und dir den Buttlöffel näher bringen. 
Könnte ja auch passieren dass du dann daran Gefallen findest als Alternative zum Mefoangeln.

Sven


----------



## dat_geit (17. April 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

#6 In der Sache stehe ich Sven hier auch bei.
ar bei ihm in Rendsburg auf der Messe am Stand und konnte beobachten, wie er Interessenten beraten hat.
Das war einwandfrei und keinerlei Hinweise auf Guiding.
Sogar ne sinnvolle Auswahl zum Messepreis bekam jeder individuell, und das ganze obwohl ne Menge dort los war.

Ich kenne Sven nicht näher und bin auch kein derzeitiger Kunde oder ehemaliger Guidingteilnehmer, aber schließlich darf er doch auch zu recht sein Geschäft betreiben und dazu gehört auch ein wenig Werbung hier.

Sven rückt auch gut Infos raus und ist ständig hier in allen Bereichen des Boardes vertreten, ohne ständig auf sein Geschäft hinzuweisen.

Man sollte doch schön objektiv bleiben und ich finde er ist eine Bereicherung hier bei uns im Norden und Tips und Tricks gibt es bei ihm auch kostenlos.

So das mußte mal gesagt werden, denn ich gehöre zu einer Truppe Leute, die sich gegenseitig guiden, denn jeder hat ja so sein Spezialgebiet.

Und die Löffel sind gut, denn mein Kumpel Horni hat damit auf dem BB-Cup (so jetzt ist das raus!!!!) ne Menge Leute abgezogen, unter anderem auch mich.
Mein Konter erfolgte zum Glück letzte Woche Dienstag.#6 

Das ist meine gaaaaanz persönliche Meinung dazu, ohne hier jemanden anzugreifen.


----------



## uwe gerhard (24. April 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

hallo,
meine meinung zum guiding:
wer lernen möcht , braucht einen lehrer,ob spinnfischen auf wels, mefos angeln, zander mit gummifisch,in der ostsee mit buttlöffel,etc.etc. und andere höhere disziplinen.
wenn man aber niemanden kennt,der diese methoden beherrscht,kann man natürlich auf eigene faust losgehen,das wird aber z.B.am rhein genauso nix,wie in der elbe oder an der ostsee. 
wieviel urlaube soll man den opfern,bis man das selber richtig lernt??
jahre würds dauern.
wenn ich einen angelkollegen kenne,der aus der gegend kommt die mich anglerisch interessiert,und mir das zeigen kann ,hab ich grosses glück.

bin ich durch berichte heiss darauf geworden z.B. mit buttlöffel in der ostsee zu angeln und  möcht das ausprobieren,werd ich versuchen mich jemand anzuschliessen.klappts nicht und ich möchte das partou lernen, dann bezahl ich eben dafür.
kann von niemand fremden verlangen mir sein wissen und seine zeit kostenlos zur verfügung zu stellen.
unter kumpels wäscht eine hand die andere.
unter fremden kann ich das nicht erwarten.
ich habe 3 guidings gemacht,und werde,falls ich niemanden finde,der mir das angeln auf gras und mamorkarpen in der elbe auf privater basis zeigt,
wieder die dienste irgendeines anbieters in anspruch nehmen.
auch hab ich mir grad ein boot gekauft,aber keinerlei ahnung vom bootsangeln auf der ostsee.
aus dem grunde ,werd ich wohl mal son buttlöffelguiding mitmachen.
ich möchte mich anglerisch weiterentwickeln,und vor allem viel spass haben.
ich habe sehr viel gelernt, wofür ich sonst jahre gebraucht hätte.durch proffesionelles guiding.
versteh beim besten willen nicht,was daran verwerflich sein soll?
ich finds toll,das es sowas gibt,
denn eins ist sicher
wir lernen a l l e nicht aus.und das ist gut so.
und...jedem das seine.
gruss 
uwe
jeder so wie er es möchte.


----------



## dat_geit (24. April 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

@Uwe Gerhard

Das ist die richtige Einstellung#6 !

Bootsangeln ist sehr vielseitig und daher kann man sich auch ne Menge Dinge abschauen.
Ich denke, dass unser lieber Jörch, wenn er nicht gerade im "Ausland" weilt dich gerne mal in die Materie einweist.

In Sachen Fischen auf Dorsch könnte ich dir ebenfalls ein paar Tips geben oder mit dir zusammen mal ne Tor machen.

Vielleicht können wir ja mal zusammen vor Egernsund fischen und ich fisch euch einen vom Belly vor|bla: |supergri .

Nee im ernst sag mal, wenn du vor hast auf die Leos zu gehen und wir machen das schon.:m


----------



## uwe gerhard (25. April 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

@ dat geit
vielen dank für das nette angebot,werde gern darauf zurückkommen.
werde dies jahr sehr viel mit dem boot unterwegs sein.learning by doing.
ist das nicht ganz schön riskant,mit dem bellyboot auf der ostsee?habt ihr da wenigstens einen e-motor dran,falls ihr mal abtreibt?
das scheinen ja mehrere mutige leute auszuüben.#r(@ hornhecht eutin .gruss nach eutin |wavey: )muss aber spass machen..schade,


ich glaube nicht,daß es bellys für mein gewicht gibt... 


wo denn denn egernsund?bekommt man das boot da gut ins wasser?
ich kanns kaum abwarten,daß die bootlosen zeiten vorbei sind.
aber meine einzigen erfahrungen hab ich vor einigen jahren mit einem 5 ps leihboot vor neustadt gemacht.nach dem tipp,zur tonne am übergang zum
tiefen wasser zu fahren,wäre eine topstelle,sind wir ahnungslos dahin.als einziges boot den tag..seeehr merkwürdig..war i wohl wirklich n guter tipp,aber nicht unbedingt bei windstärke 5-6. als komplette neulinge,mit dem lütten motor,das war kein honiglecken...die drift war so stark,so schnell konnt kein dorsch zuschnappen.die schwersten bleiköpfe nützten gar nix.hatten dann auch andere sorgen,als zu angeln.
also respekt vor der ostsee ,und den kurzen,hohen wellen ist bei mir auf sicher vorhanden.
das ging man grade nochmal gut,aber knapp wars,puuh.
aber jetzt will ich es richtig angehen.das nächste höhere ziel in der richtung wird schnellstmöglich der bootsführerschein sein.#6 
aber erstmal mit 6 ps üben,üben üben.

ich melde mich,sobald ich das boot abgeholt habe.
vielen dank nochmal
lieben gruss|wavey: 
uwe


----------



## Nordangler (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

Gute Einstellung Uwe.

Und du hast recht was die Ostsee angeht. Sie ist ein nicht zu unterschätzendes Gewässer.

Viel Spaß dann bei deinem Bootsführerschein.

Sven


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

Moin Moin ,
joo Ostsee hat auch ihre Tücken und so ist gesunder Menschverstand schon die halbe Miete .
Zu Buttlöffel und Belly Boot . Diese Kombi ist jedenfalls da wo ich immer fische (Dahme,WH ) oft der Hit . Hat mir beim Fairplay Belly Boot Cup auf Fehmarn den 4. Platz eingebracht :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## ostseeangler27 (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Einstellung Uwe.
> 
> Und du hast recht was die Ostsee angeht. Sie ist ein nicht zu unterschätzendes Gewässer.
> 
> ...


 
100punkte sven gebe dir recht,die ostsee kann sehr gefährlich sein!!!
immer auf nummer sicher gehen,und wenn man es nicht genau schätzen kann nen fischer oder anderen angler fragen ob man es wagen kann mit dem böötchen los zu tuckern!!!


----------



## JohnvanJerk (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

So ich sage mal was dazu für die, die den Sveni nicht kennen. Ich habe ihn auch durch die Buttlöffelgeschichte kennengelernt. Ein tolles Teil sagte er mir, hat es aber damals schon mal gegeben und ich find es so gut das ich es irgendwo herstellen lasse. Ist ewig her , aber enstand aus ehrlichkeit, die er auch an den Tag legt. Wennsolche Threads entstehen, machen sich neulinge ein falsches bild von irgendwelchen personen wie vo sven jetzt. "Werbung" u.s.w.

Finde ich nicht gut zumal er Forumpartner ist und ein total supernetter Kerl der nie jemanden angreifen würde.

Und wisst ihr was der Kerl kann angeln. Und wisst ihr noch was. ihr braucht ihn gar nicht so oft sehen oder langjahrig kennen. seid ihr in seiner nahe werdet ihr von seiner familie herzlichst zu nem umtrunk eingeladen. oder man geht einfach mal ans wasser, soll wunden heilen !!!!

Also sven bleib so wie du bist!! Nen top ehrlicher Mensch !!!


----------



## Rumpelrudi (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

Natürlich hat es fast alles schon mal gegeben. Manches ist aus der Mode gekommen und anderes der Automation zum Opfer gefallen. Letzteres war ein Manko der besagten Firma. Anfänglich hervorragende Produkte und Ideen, was aber immer weiter genormt wurde um die Herstellung zu verbilligen. Speziell beim Buttlöffel reichte es plötzlich einen Esslöffel den Stiel abzusägen und Löcher zu bohren, um die gleichen Erfolge oder Misserfolge zu erzielen. Die Puschelhaken waren anfangs auch sehr gut, bis die Herstellung verbilligt wurde. 
Das genügt aber nicht den wenigen Spezialisten, die solche Entwicklungen verfolgen und eigene Modifizierungen anbringen. Der Ehrgeiz ist nun einmal, alles für den Fang zu optimieren. Und wenn das vorläufige Endergebnis auch noch funktioniert, ist das sehr klasse, aber, wie ich mich auch kenne, kein Grund um mit dem Tüfteln aufzuhören. Die Kenntnisse, die man dabei über den Zielfisch erlangt sind doch das höchste Ziel eines Anglerlebens.
Wer aber glaubt, dass die Fische an den Haken springen, wird sehr enttäuscht sein, denn fangen muß jeder noch für sich allein.
Es gibt drei Arten zu lernen :
Durch Nachmachen   , das ist das Einfachste
Durch Lernen  , das ist das Edelste
Durch Erfahrung  , das ist das Bitterste


----------



## Nordangler (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

Rumpelrude du bist nicht nur ein Angler und Mensch!! Sondern auch einer der neuen Philosophen der Extraklasse.
Recht hast du, das in der Angelwelt, es schon fast alles gegeben hat aber nur ein Angler, Angelzubehör und Methoden weiterentwickelt und verfeinert.

Auch kann kein Angler ausgelernt haben, insbesonders die Angler, die einen neuen Zielfisch verfolgen.

JohnvanJerk: Danke für deine Verteiligung meiner Person. Denke aber, das über 98% der Boardies hier hinter mir stehen oder neutral sind.
Was hier ab und zu passiert ist halt rein menschlich und ok so.

Sven


----------



## meeresdrachen (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

Hallo Nordangler,

ist ja toll,wie mancher Thread totgeredet wird.
Aber darauf will ich garnicht eingehen.Ist
verschwendete Energie.
Nur soviel--Ich stehe voll hinter dir und deiner
Geschäftsidee!
Wir hatten dieses Jahr auch schon wieder Erfolg
mit dem Buttlöffel,d.h.mein Enkel (12).Er konnte
damit 2 schöne Flundern in guter Pfannengröße
fangen.Als Köder hatte ich ihm 2 Wattwürmer
aufgezogen.
Diesen Angelerfolg brauchte er.Hat sein Ego
enorm gehoben.
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär´n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## Nordangler (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

Mein Glückwunsch an deinen Enkel meeresdrachen.
Schön, wenn man sieht, dass die Jugend Lust hat zum Angeln und dabei auch noch Erfolg hat.

Sven


----------



## Makreli (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

Wie funktioniert das eigentlich und was bringt das?
Und wie wird der angebracht?


----------



## Nordangler (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*



			
				Makreli schrieb:
			
		

> Wie funktioniert das eigentlich und was bringt das?
> Und wie wird der angebracht?



Der Buttlöffel ist im Prinzip eine Mischung aus Kunst und Naturköder.
Der Haken wird bestückt mit Wattwurm, Seeringelwurm, Fischfetzen, Muschelfleisch, Gulp oder Tobse. 
Dann wird der Löffel samt Köder ausgeworfen und wie beim jiggen, mit kleinen Zupfern über den Meeresgrund gezogen. Eigentlich soll der Löffel einen kleinen Plattfisch darstellen der einen für ihn zu große Beute hat. Hiermit soll dann der Futterneid ausgelöst werden.
Auch das aufschlagen des Löffels auf den Grund, löst kleine Sandwolken auf, was den natürlichen neugiergen Reflex bei den anderen Fischen auslöst.

Der Löffel wird nur an der Hauptschnur eingeklinkt und das war es dann schon.

Sven


----------



## detimmerlued (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Der Buttlöffel ist im Prinzip eine Mischung aus Kunst und Naturköder.
> Der Haken wird bestückt mit Wattwurm, Seeringelwurm, Fischfetzen, Muschelfleisch, Gulp oder Tobse.
> Dann wird der Löffel samt Köder ausgeworfen und wie beim jiggen, mit kleinen Zupfern über den Meeresgrund gezogen. Eigentlich soll der Löffel einen kleinen Plattfisch darstellen der einen für ihn zu große Beute hat. Hiermit soll dann der Futterneid ausgelöst werden.
> Auch das aufschlagen des Löffels auf den Grund, löst kleine Sandwolken auf, was den natürlichen neugiergen Reflex bei den anderen Fischen auslöst.
> ...


 
Hallo Sven,
hat man auch erfolg vom ufer aus, oder muss man mit dem boot raus?????
Ich habe in deinen Fangberichten gesehen, das ihr vor Damp gewesen seit.

Gruss
Matthias


----------



## Nordangler (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*



			
				detimmerlued schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sven,
> hat man auch erfolg vom ufer aus, oder muss man mit dem boot raus?????
> Ich habe in deinen Fangberichten gesehen, das ihr vor Damp gewesen seit.
> 
> ...



Wenn du deine Ecken zum angeln kennst, kannst du durchaus vom Ufer aus mit dem Buttlöffel fischen.

Rein theoretisch kannst du ihn überall einsetzen.

Im Potsdamer Raum angeln sie inzwischen gezielt auf Barsch damit. Andere nutzen ihn zum Zander angeln. Scheinbar alle mit Erfolg, wenn ich den Telefonaten Glauben schenken darf.

Ich selbst verwende ihn auch hin und wieder beim Aalangeln. Das heißt in einem Bach der ziemlich verschlammt ist.

Sven


----------



## Makreli (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

Also an die HAUPTSCHNUR kommt der Buttlöffel dann kommt der Karabiner danach Vorfach dann der Köder!
Oder wie?
Aber ich verstehe nicht wenn da Futterneid sein soll muss doch der Buttlöffel an den Köder direkt dran!
Oder wie soll ich das verstehen?


----------



## detimmerlued (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du deine Ecken zum angeln kennst, kannst du durchaus vom Ufer aus mit dem Buttlöffel fischen.
> 
> Rein theoretisch kannst du ihn überall einsetzen.
> 
> ...


 
Vielen Dank, Sven.


----------



## Nordangler (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*



			
				Makreli schrieb:
			
		

> Also an die HAUPTSCHNUR kommt der Buttlöffel dann kommt der Karabiner danach Vorfach dann der Köder!
> Oder wie?
> Aber ich verstehe nicht wenn da Futterneid sein soll muss doch der Buttlöffel an den Köder direkt dran!
> Oder wie soll ich das verstehen?



Das hast du schon richtig verstanden. Wenn du die Rute bewegst, bewegt sich auch der Löffel samt Köder. Da der Köder leichter ist als der Löffel, wird er bis zum Löffel hochgewirbelt. Das soll dann so aussehen, als ob ein kleiner Fisch eine zu große Beute hat und sie immer wieder ausspuckt.

Sven


----------



## Makreli (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

Achso jetzt habe ich es richtig verstanden!
Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## Nordangler (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*



			
				Makreli schrieb:
			
		

> Achso jetzt habe ich es richtig verstanden!
> Danke für die Tipps!



Bitte, bitte gerne geschehen.:m 

Sven


----------



## Makreli (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

Hab mal noch ne frage: Unser Fachhändler(Moritz in Kaltenkirchen) hat keine Buttlöffel.Wo kriege ich welche her wenn nicht von ebay?Oder doch ebay?
Was sagt ihr?


----------



## Nordangler (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*



			
				Makreli schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mal noch ne frage: Unser Fachhändler(Moritz in Kaltenkirchen) hat keine Buttlöffel.Wo kriege ich welche her wenn nicht von ebay?Oder doch ebay?
> Was sagt ihr?



Öhm was soll ich jetzt sagen??
Schau einmal auf meine Page. Denke einmal, das du dort fündig wirst.

Sven


----------



## Hansi (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

@ Nordangler,

hast du den Buttlöffel schon in Norwegen getestet ? Funktioniert der Löffel auch mit Fischfetzen auf Leng & Co.?

Gruß Hansi


----------



## Nordangler (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*



			
				Hansi schrieb:
			
		

> @ Nordangler,
> 
> hast du den Buttlöffel schon in Norwegen getestet ? Funktioniert der Löffel auch mit Fischfetzen auf Leng & Co.?
> 
> Gruß Hansi


Selber habe ich sie nicht getestet, aber andere schon. Laut deren Aussagen haben sie mehr als gut gefangen. Vieleicht weiß hier einer der Boardies mehr darüber.
Mit Fischfetzen oder Sandaal funktioniert es einwandfrei. Kannst damit auch andere Sachen fangen, als nur Butt. So eben Leng, Dorsch, Köhler und vieles mehr.

Sven


----------



## Hornhechtjäger (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

Moin Leute

Also da ich auch einige Buttlöffel besitze, habe ich mir mal nen Kopf gemacht, wie ich einen 20g Löffel ohne Probleme auch im tiefen Wasser einsetzen kann.



Bei meiner letzten Bootstour habe ich diese Montage schon mal in 14-17 m ausprobiert und ich bekomme den 20g Löffel super auf den Grund.

http://img151.*ih.us/img151/8606/aut31341uy.jpg

Wenn es noch tiefer wird, sollte man allerdings das Gewicht vom Vorschaltblei erhöhen.

Genau so schleppen wir auch auf Dorsche, nur das dann anstelle des Buttlöffels ein 30g Mefo - Blinker montiert wird.

Hierbei sollte aber auch die Geschwindigkeit beim Schleppen etwas erhöht werden.

Wir haben es vor Katharienenhof (Fehmarn) getestet und sind dort die 10m Marke entlang gefahren .....

Bei richtiger Geschwindigkeit kam ich mit dieser Montage exakt auf 5m Wassertiefe.

Die Dorsche standen im Mittelwasser und gingen gut auf diese Technick ab !

Es kamen sogar Dorsche im 70-80cm Bereich raus !

Hier der Beweis :

Mein Kumpel mit seinem 80er Dorsch !






Hier noch weitere Schlepp - Dorsche





Wir wollen in den nächsten Tagen mal wieder ne Tour nach Fehmarn starten und es somit gezielt auf Butts versuchen !


mfg Lars


----------



## Nordangler (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

Schöne Pics.
Wünsche euch viel Erfolg.

Sven


----------



## Hornhechtjäger (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Pics.
> Wünsche euch viel Erfolg.
> 
> Sven


 

Moin Sven ....

Ich hätte da mal eine kleine Frage zu den Buttlöffeln.

Fangen die nur tagsüber gut, oder könnte man diese auch nachts einsetzen ?

Wir haben da einge gute Stellen und wir würden das ganze gerne mal im dunkeln vom Boot versuchen ....
Bei diesen Temperaturen zur Zeit, denke ich läuft das wohl besser in der Dunkelheit ...oder liege ich da falsch ?


mfg Lars


----------



## Hansi (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

@ Hornhechtjäger,

die Idee mit dem Vorschaltblei ist mir auch schon durch den Kopf gegeistert. Jetzt brauch ich mir über die praktische Umsetzung keine Gedanken mehr machen. Deine Montage finde ich super, so ähnlich sollte meine auch aussehen.

Danke für`s Foto


----------



## HD4ever (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

ich glaub ich brauch davon auch mal welche ....
muß ich demnächst doch ausprobieren .... 
Wattwürmer besser als Fischfetzen auf Dorschies und Platte ?

welche Farbe ist denn besser ???
knallig rot oder bronze ?


----------



## Hornhechtjäger (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*



			
				Hansi schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hornhechtjäger,
> 
> die Idee mit dem Vorschaltblei ist mir auch schon durch den Kopf gegeistert. Jetzt brauch ich mir über die praktische Umsetzung keine Gedanken mehr machen. Deine Montage finde ich super, so ähnlich sollte meine auch aussehen.
> 
> Danke für`s Foto


 

Moin Hansi

Also die Montage ist wirklich super !
Der Löffel dreht sich bei starkem Zug sogar um die eigene Achse ..... und erzeugt mächtigen Druck unter Wasser.
Gut für die Seitenlinen der Fische (auch Hechte im Süsswasser springen da drauf an !
Wird er dagegen langsam geführt, flattert er links und rechts hin und her !
Wie ja schon geschrieben wurde, soll er einen kleinen Butt imitieren.
Ich wollte ihn nur auf Tiefe bekommen und siehe da, so klappte es !

mfg Lars

Achso die Bleie gibt es bei Hakuma .... Dort unter Angelbleie Seite 3


----------



## Nordangler (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*



			
				Hornhechtjäger schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Sven ....
> 
> Ich hätte da mal eine kleine Frage zu den Buttlöffeln.
> 
> ...



So wie als auch.
Ich habe damit nachts und tagsüber gefangen. Obwohl ich gestehe, das ich haupsächlich die meistens im Licht gefangen habe, das heißt tagsüber.
Wie der neue anthrazitfarbende nachts läuft, teste ich die nächsten 4 Wochen.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub ich brauch davon auch mal welche ....
> muß ich demnächst doch ausprobieren ....
> Wattwürmer besser als Fischfetzen auf Dorschies und Platte ?
> 
> ...



Seeringelwürmer HD4ever Seeringelwürmer.
Dann Tobse und Fischfetzen. Wattis gehen auch, sind aber recht schnell ausgelutscht.

Sven


----------



## NilsS (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*



			
				Hornhechtjäger schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Hansi
> Wie ja schon geschrieben wurde, soll er einen kleinen Butt imitieren.


 
Einen kleinen Butt ? der vor nem Wattwurm davonschwimmt ? Ist zwar egal was er immitieren soll, zählt ja nur der Erfolg, aber ich meine mich aus einem alten DAM Prospekt zu erinnern, daß er den Sand durch das leichte drüberführen ein bischen aufwirbeln soll um das Interesse des Plattfischs zu wecken.

What ever :q 


.


----------



## Nordangler (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

Du sollst ihn nicht nur über den Grund ziehen. Sondern ihn ähnlich wie beim jiggen führen.
Dadurch ziehst du den Löffel in die Höhe und der Köder wird mit hochgewirbelt. Das schaut dann so aus, als wenn ein kleiner Butt einen für ihn zu großen Köder hat. Auch wird dadurch Sand aufgewirbelt. Beides lockt dadurch die anderen Fische an. Futterneid und Neugierde werden so geweckt.

Was ihr auch versuchen solltet, anstatt des Vorfaches mit Einzelhaken, direkt einen Drilling zu montieren und damit zu pilken.
Da gibt es fast eine super Fanggarantie für Dorsche.
Sven


----------



## Hornhechtjäger (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*



			
				NilsS schrieb:
			
		

> Einen kleinen Butt ? der vor nem Wattwurm davonschwimmt ? Ist zwar egal was er immitieren soll, zählt ja nur der Erfolg, aber ich meine mich aus einem alten DAM Prospekt zu erinnern, daß er den Sand durch das leichte drüberführen ein bischen aufwirbeln soll um das Interesse des Plattfischs zu wecken.
> 
> What ever :q
> 
> ...


 
Moin NilsS

mhhhhh ..... hast du schon mal keine Butts von (5-7cm Länge) gesehen, die sich auf einen Köder fixiert haben ?

Ich kenne es aus den 80er Jahren ---- > Ich habe so etwas im Wattenmeer (Nordsee) gesehen.

Die kleinen sind nicht mehr zubremsen und greifen sogar senkrecht von oben an ! (Der Wassertiefe dem endsprechend).

Wir haben damals die restlichen Wattis in einen Priel gelegt, um nur mal zusehen was so passiert !

Erstaunlich, erstaunlich ! Was alles so auf Wattwürmer scharf ist ! 

Ich denke die Form und Bewegung des Buttlöffels, imitiert genau dieses Verhalten 


mfg Lars


----------



## Nordangler (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

Kommt hin Hornhechtjäger.

Sven


----------



## NilsS (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*



			
				Hornhechtjäger schrieb:
			
		

> Die kleinen sind nicht mehr zubremsen und greifen sogar senkrecht von oben an ! (Der Wassertiefe dem endsprechend).
> Ich denke die Form und Bewegung des Buttlöffels, imitiert genau dieses Verhalten


 
Ich bin mal gespannt. Fahre übernächste Woche auf die Insel Romo (Dänemark,Westjütland). Das Gebiet dort ist fischtechnisch angeblich leer, aber glaube nicht so ganz dran. Werd mir mal ein paar Priele anschauen und genauer untersuchen. Vielleicht klappts ja und es beisst was an *gg*.
In irgendeiner Kiste liegen auch noch die alten DAM Buttlöffel, wenn ich nur wüsste wo |kopfkrat ...


----------



## Hornhechtjäger (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*



			
				NilsS schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mal gespannt. Fahre übernächste Woche auf die Insel Romo (Dänemark,Westjütland). Das Gebiet dort ist fischtechnisch angeblich leer, aber glaube nicht so ganz dran. Werd mir mal ein paar Priele anschauen und genauer untersuchen. Vielleicht klappts ja und es beisst was an *gg*.
> In irgendeiner Kiste liegen auch noch die alten DAM Buttlöffel, wenn ich nur wüsste wo |kopfkrat ...


 

Moin NilsS

Du meisnst sicher *Rømø,* der Strand, wo man mit dem Auto ans Wasser fahren kann !
Gegenüber von List auf Sylt.
Ja also ich kenne die Ecke auch und es war mal richtig gut dort.
Leider ist es wirklich leer gefischt !
Ich habe 2004 14 Tage auf Sylt verbracht und nur rein zum Angeln .....
Wir haben damals in den Jahren 80-88 super gut dort gefangen, aber dann ging es abwärts mit den Fängen !
Ich habe wirklich jeden Tag in dieser Zeit von morgens bis Abends geangelt ..... je nach Tiede (auch nachts)
Ja was soll ich sagen, der HIT war es nicht !
Was sich lohnen könnte, währe es mit der Spinnrute auf Wölfe zu versuchen.
Ich hatte in 14 Tagen 3 Butts (max.15cm),einen Wolf und ca. 30 Hornhechte ! 

Trotzdem wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg ..... Vieleicht hat sich auch wieder etwas geändert ?

Viele Grüsse Lars


----------



## Waldemar (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

Hab ich ebend mal den Buttlöffellink von Nordangler geöffnet.
Kommt da erst mal sone Tusse von irgend einer Krankenversichrung.
Is die etwa auch Boardpartner oder was?
Hat für mich auch so eine gewisse Verkommenheit wenn das Anglerboard auf diesem Wege misbraucht wird.


----------



## Nordangler (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*



			
				Waldemar schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich ebend mal den Buttlöffellink von Nordangler geöffnet.
> Kommt da erst mal sone Tusse von irgend einer Krankenversichrung.
> Is die etwa auch Boardpartner oder was?
> Hat für mich auch so eine gewisse Verkommenheit wenn das Anglerboard auf diesem Wege misbraucht wird.



Das scheint ein normales popup zu sein. Am besten einmal die Internetoption anders einstellen.

Von mir ist es auf jeden Fall nicht. Vieleicht von 1&1

Aber vielen Dank!!! In meinen Augen klingt dies mal wieder als eine Anschuldigung.
Erst klagen und bloß nicht vorher fragen.|kopfkrat 

Sven


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

Moin Waldemar, stelle den Pop Up Blocker in deinem Expolorer ein und gut ist. Dann kommt das auf Nordanglers wie auf anderen Webseiten nicht wieder vor. In solch einem Fall kann ein Webmaster nichts für solche Pop Ups weil die vom ANbieter, diesem Fall 1und1 kommen.

@ Nordangler, gib für dein 1und1 Paket doch einfach etwas mehr aus und mache deine Seite werbefrei. Dann hast auch du dieses Problem nicht mehr.  Ich hasse diese Werbe Pop Ups auch wie der Teufel. Meine Seite ist übrigends auch bei 1und1 und dei ist ohne Werbung.


----------



## Nordangler (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

Hatte vorher noch nie Pop Up auf meiner Seite.
Weiß nicht warum auf einmal ein Pop Up sich auf tut.
Hake da mal nach.

Sven


----------



## Lachsy (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

Hab mal gesucht, sven der popup kommt von hier http://www.nedstatbasic.net

ist dein Nedstat Basic - Kostenlose web site statistiken

http://www.webstats4u.com/service/#misc8

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

Hi Lachsy, ich habe aber auch den Button von Nedstat Basic auf meiner Seite. Da tut sich auch kein Pop Up auf.


----------



## Lachsy (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

jörg schau dir dein quelltext an und dann den vom sven

bei dir jörg taucht er nicht auf, schau beim sven



> <!--
> nedstatbasic("ACr48QF5/8InCQNPnjQBPHzaylXw", 0);
> // -->
> </script>
> ...



mfg Lachsy


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

Mach sein Lachsy, da versteh ich nix von. #c


----------



## Lachsy (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

jörg ist im pronzip einfach , bei Sven startes das java script, für diese popup, bei dir ist es nicht im quelltext drin, also kann es sich nicht öffnen 

googel mal nach ilead+webstats4u

zb

http://www.ska-talk.com/index.php/t...ml?PHPSESSID=1234df31458cc2b5633ada2f0b1c0b28

vorletztes posting ist auch die lösung, dann ist die werbung weg 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Nordangler (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

Dann sag mir bitte Lachsy, wie ich das PopUp unterbinden kann

Sven


----------



## Lachsy (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Dann sag mir bitte Lachsy, wie ich das PopUp unterbinden kann
> 
> Sven



haste ne PN bekommen 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Nordangler (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

So geändert.
Vielen Dank Traumfrau Lachsy !!!!!

Sven


----------



## Waldemar (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

Hallo Jörg,  Pop Up Blocker ist eingestellt. 
Hab ebend extra noch mal nachgeschaut.
Sonst fragt er auch  erst ob ich einverstanden bin.
Da ich ja kein DSL hab, ist mir das immer sehr zeitraubend mit som Kram.


----------



## NilsS (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*



			
				Hornhechtjäger schrieb:
			
		

> Du meisnst sicher *Rømø,* der Strand, wo man mit dem Auto ans Wasser fahren kann !


Geenau...mein alljähriges Ziel für nen Relax-Kurztripp.
(hatte nur grad keine Lust das "*ø*" zu suchen  )



			
				Hornhechtjäger schrieb:
			
		

> Ja also ich kenne die Ecke auch und es war mal richtig gut dort.
> Ich habe wirklich jeden Tag in dieser Zeit von morgens bis Abends geangelt ..... je nach Tiede (auch nachts)
> Ja was soll ich sagen, der HIT war es nicht !


... ja ... ich weiss ... aber vielleicht ist ja die ganze Woche schönes Wetter und man kann, natürlich neben den Ruten sitzend, ein paar schöne Sonnenuntergänge bei lauem Sommerwind geniessen :g 



			
				Hornhechtjäger schrieb:
			
		

> Was sich lohnen könnte, währe es mit der Spinnrute auf Wölfe zu versuchen.
> Ich hatte in 14 Tagen 3 Butts (max.15cm),einen Wolf und ca. 30 Hornhechte !


Tiefe ? Köder ? -Mefoblinker für die Wölfe ?



			
				Hornhechtjäger schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg ..... Vieleicht hat sich auch wieder etwas geändert ?


Vielen Dank, mal gucken was geht.

.


----------



## noworkteam (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

moin,

habe heute die buttlöffel erhalten und werde diese am 22 juli beim wrackangeln testen, ergebnis stelle ich nach ankunft wieder hier ein...

bin ja mal gespannt was damit so geht ..

danke sven für die schnelle sendung vor deinem urlaub..

mfg


noworkteam


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

Morjen,

ich hab mich ja auch infizieren lassen und nach langer, entbehrungsreicher Suche im Netz einen Händler gefunden, der die Dinger vertreibt . Ruckzuck erst mal ne Kleinbestellung gestartet.
Nun sind sie da und harren dem Einsatz in 5 Wochen auf Aland.
Die Möglichkeiten und Varianten der Montage sind soweit klar, auch das Gewürm, Muschelei und Fischfetzen bei der Beköderung erste Wahl sind. Irgendwas wird sich davon auch in Finnland auftreiben lassen, keine Frage, auch wenn es wohl keine Wattis sind. 
Was sind aber die Top-Kunstköder? In welcher Größe? In welcher Farbe? Kleine, filigrane Wackelschwänze? Den Bauch mit Lockstoffen einmassiert?
Ich bitte um Erfahrungen.
Es ist ja Familienurlaub, das bedeutet maximaler Erwartungsdruck bei minimalem Zeifond.|uhoh:

Gruß Tom


----------



## Nordangler (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*

Na ihr beiden. Wünsche euch viel Erfolg mit den Buttlöffeln.
Bin gespannt was bei euch rauskommt.

Sven


----------



## Hornhechtjäger (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel*



			
				NilsS schrieb:
			
		

> Tiefe ? Köder ? -Mefoblinker für die Wölfe ?


 
Ja ich habe meinen Wolf an der Westküste von Sylt gefangen ... 
Genauer am Ellenbogen im Norden der Insel.
Ein anderer Angler neben mir, fing gleich drei Stück an diesem Tag.

Tief war es dort nicht , ich denke 2,50m maximal !
Gute Köder sind Mefoblinker blau/silber 20-30g.
Wattwurm oder Ringler an der Brandungsrute funzen aber auch  

Häufig überwirft man die Fische ... meistens tummeln sie sich dicht am Ufer rum, da wo die letzte Welle bricht.

mfg Lars


----------

